# 25hp merc 2strk backfiring



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

Is it normal as I'm coming off plane and getting off throttle to backfire slightly?
The motor runs smooth at wide open and idle but popping a bit when letting off 
I Was planning on taking it on a trip and didn't want any issues..

It's a new motor to me so im trying to get use to all it quirks 

Thanks


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Not normal. Sounds like 'lean sneeze'.

your carb is clogged up, probbaly a low speed jet.

Clean it out and re-adjust your carb and idle speed to the proper RPM (850 I believe).

Idle speed screw w spring on side of carb, as well as the air/fuel mixture screw above the carb throat should both be 1.5 turns out from lightly seated +- 1/8 of a turn.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you sir!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Backfire on decel sounds like it might need reeds


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

I'll check the carb then the reeds.would it be normal to need them on a low hour 2005?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Not exactly but a 2005 is still 8 years old. I don't know if they use fiberglass or stainless steel reeds either. 
But anything can happpen. Many a time have brand new parts nit worked


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Not exactly but a 2005 is still 8 years old. I don't know if they use fiberglass or stainless steel reeds either.
> But anything can happpen. Many a time have brand new parts nit worked


2005 is SS reeds. One on each side of the triangle reed block.


----------



## yellowfever (Nov 26, 2013)

the stock reed is steal. ur problem is not reeds. I have worked on many 18-25 mercs and never found a burnt or broken reed in those motor. but reeds will help smoother ideal,faster acceleration,better top speed. try them! www.chriscarsonmarine.com


----------

